# when you think it can't get any worse



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

An Egyptian Salafi preacher said raping and sexually harassing women protesters in Cairo’s Tahrir Square is justified, calling them “crusaders” who “have no shame, no fear and not even feminism.”

In an online video posted Wednesday, Ahmad Mahmoud Abdullah, known as “Abu Islam” and owner of the private television channel of “al-Ummah,” said these women are no red line. 

“They tell you women are a red line. They tell you that naked women -- who are going to Tahrir Square because they want to be raped -- are a red line! And they ask Mursi and the Brotherhood to leave power!,” he said.

Abu Islam added that these women activists are going to Tahrir Square not to protest but to be sexually abused because they had wanted to be raped. 

“They have no shame, no fear and not even feminism. Practice your feminism, sheikha! It is a legitimate right for you to be a woman,” he said.

“And by the way, 90 percent of them are crusaders and the remaining 10 percent are widows who have no one to control them. You see women talking like monsters,” he added.

Muslims and Muslimix
Abu Islam further described these female political activists as “devils.” 

“You see a woman with this fuzzy hair! A devil! Devils called women. Learn from Muslim women, learn and be Muslims. There are Muslims and Muslimix.”

Abu Islam was apparently referring to liberal Muslims as “Muslimix.”

Several rights groups had recently condemned the sexual harassment and rape which 25 female protesters were subjected to in Tahrir Square during protests held to mark the second anniversary of the revolution that ousted Hosni Mubarak and brought in an Islamist government.

Meanwhile, on the social networking website Twitter, several users received Abu Islam’s statements with fury.

One wrote: “Abu Islam [says] most of those raped are crusaders and the rest are widows; [statements] of a psychopath.” Another tweep wrote: “When will you Egyptians kill Abu Islam? We do not need more [idiots.]”

Another twitter user said: “There are no insults that can describe (these statements.)”

The preacher, whose remarks sparked a controversy, has previously been accused of the defamation of religion. The Public Prosecution has received several notifications accusing him of defaming Christianity through statements he had made to the “Tahrir” newspaper.

He and his son also previously tore and burnt a bible in front of the U.S. Embassy in Egypt during last year’s protest against a U.S.-made film mocking Islam’s founder.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

and how about the guy who issued a fatwa calling to kill members of the liberal opposition 

it's madness out there


----------



## canuck2010 (Jan 13, 2010)

Look at Tunisia right now...


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Total madness, exactly what Egypt does not need right now.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

*sick*

This is from the Shura Council Human Rights Committee:

“Women should not mingle with men during protests,” said Reda Al-Hefnawy, Freedom and Justice Party (FJP) member. “How can the Ministry of Interior be tasked with protecting a lady who stands among a group of men?”

Adel Afifi, a prominent board member of the Salafi Party Al-Asala, blamed women for the sexual harassment phenomenon. “A woman who joins protests among thugs and street inhabitants should protect herself before asking the Ministry of Interior to offer her protection,” Afifi said, adding that police officers are incapable of protecting themselves.

Salafi Al-Nour Party member Salah Abdel Salam also believed women were responsible for sexual harassment. “The woman bears the offence when she chooses to protest in places filled with thugs,” Abdel Salam said. He added that, nevertheless, the phenomenon needs to be addressed.

“Women sometimes cause rape upon themselves through putting themselves in a position which makes them subject to rape,” Afifi said. He called for punishing the “children” who commit such acts even if their punishment breaches international conventions.

“Some foreign-funded organisations are imposing western beliefs upon us; tents present in some squares witness prostitution,” he said.

More (if you can bear it) here

http://www.dailynewsegypt.com/2013/02/11/shura-council-members-blame-women-for-harassment/


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

Just to clarify, the above are not statements from some lunatic cleric on satellite Tv, these guys are members of Egypt's Upper House, and members ot its human rights committee no less!!!


----------



## paolop (Jun 15, 2012)

Egypt's slow descent into the dark ages continues.........


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

paolop said:


> Egypt's slow descent into the dark ages continues.........




It's not so slow


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Did anyone see the interview with on of the MB from parliament that was shown on the BBC World programme? I didn't see it but a friend did she tells me

The interviewer asked why none of the promises made have not been implemented, the answer was a laugh and Everyone lies to get elected even Obama lied to be elected. 

I think they are here to stay.


----------



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

MaidenScotland said:


> Did anyone see the interview with on of the MB from parliament that was shown on the BBC World programme? I didn't see it but a friend did she tells me
> 
> The interviewer asked why none of the promises made have not been implemented, the answer was a laugh and Everyone lies to get elected even Obama lied to be elected.
> 
> I think they are here to stay.


yes, I saw that. And to be fair, he was only saying the truth about politicians


----------



## expatagogo (May 31, 2010)

aykalam said:


> yes, I saw that. And to be fair, he was only saying the truth about politicians


Politicians in general, yes.

Politicians wearing angel suits, no.

Big difference.


----------

